# Plush Puppy O.M.G. vs. Quicker Slicker



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Have any of you used both of these products for disentangling mats? If so, which one do you like better and why? I've been using Quicker Slicker for years, am going to need to replenish my supply soon, and wondered if any of you who have used both products think that Plush Puppy O.M.G. is the better product. Thanks!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*MY favorite detangler*

My favorite detangler is Rusk sensories Calm Detangler guarana & ginger leave in .. The liquid form sold mostly in a 8.5 fl.oz. bottle. or bigger. Rusk changed this to a cream which doesn't work for why I buy it. So I have bought the liquid form from ebay, Perfume, Cologne & Discount Fragrances and www.drugstore.com The reason I like it so much is if you have a serious mat this stuff really works and hardly any loss of hair and NOT greasy. I have enough to last a couple of years since I think Rusk may not make it anymore.... but only can be bought from these ? stockpiles in websites. Jeanne


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

This won't be of any help to you because I haven't tried Plush Puppy OMG, but I love NS Quicker Slicker.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i wasn't OMG about OMG. I like Quicker slicker though. I think I'll check out the product Jeanne recommended! On heavy mats, I use It's a 10 but that can build up in the coat.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I like OMG but I don't use it as de-tangler.
I use some green spray that is amazing! The best thing ever!
I must find out the name - I got it from my friend who got it from her dogs breeder in Finland.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry Ma, I know you asked a particular question. I've never used quicker slicker. I have been using the OMG since I met you at the Meet the Breeds show. I bought a sample and have ordered it since. I love it. It's not greasy, or drying. No build up. I douse my girls like crazy with it after bathing, and, always use it during brushing. There's a faint, pretty fragrance to it. Not the least bit offensive. Hope this helps, sweetie.
xoxoxoxooxxo


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

The anecdotal reviews of friends have all been positive for quicker slicker. On the other hand, I have not had as many friends who have tried OMG, but at least two of the folks I know who did try it were not at all impressed. One felt it caused matts to develop and thereby coat loss. I am a fan of Plush Puppy's protien balm. But I probably won't try OMG because of these reports. Her reaction was OMG look at how this crap messed up my dog's coat. :w00t:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

How is the smell of the quicker slicker? I have their silk n finish spray but can't use it because it has a very strong smell - like old ladies' perfume. Also, is this product a general grooming spray or more for getting mats out and would be too heavy as a brushing spray? Thanks!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

PreciousPrince said:


> How is the smell of the quicker slicker? I have their silk n finish spray but can't use it because it has a very strong smell - like old ladies' perfume. Also, is this product a general grooming spray or more for getting mats out and would be too heavy as a brushing spray? Thanks!


Quicker slicker is fruity smelling. Not too strong and not old ladies perfume.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Never tried the OMG, but use the Quicker Slicker and i love it and love the smell. My husband always says the pups smell good when i use it on them.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

PreciousPrince said:


> How is the smell of the quicker slicker? I have their silk n finish spray but can't use it because it has a very strong smell - like old ladies' perfume. Also, is this product a general grooming spray or more for getting mats out and would be too heavy as a brushing spray? Thanks!


I am very scent sensitive and start sneezing and get headaches around flowers, perfume, men's cologne, etc. Quicker Slicker does not bother me; I don't find it to be strong or old lady perfumish. I only use it to loosen up a mat. For general grooming I use a spay bottle of water.


----------

